# Rideshare Drivers take a stand and stop driving



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

Listen I stopped rideshare after Uber and Lyft refused to give me a protective shield barrier and told me to buy my own if I don't feel safe. I am so tired of this bs. We risk are lives everyday not only interacting with people sick from Covid but also risk being shot, stabbed, dying in a car accident, etc. This isn't right how we are being treated. We have to stand up and demand better pay, freedom to make are own fare, health Benny's, raises, protection. Do you know that if Uber or Lyft finds out you have a gun for protection you are deactivated immediately. They don't care about your safety they care about how they look politically. Your telling me when I am the only driver on the road and I have to travel 7 miles away to pick a passenger up Uber and lyft tells me what little Itty bitty fare I am going to make. This isn't right we should be able to have the freedom to make are own fare. I understand there's no jobs out there and we all have to play the game and support are families but this needs to stop.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> I understand there's no jobs out there


um, are you sure you wanted to say that? 'cause I think it is quite the opposite. Crap ton of job openings out there....everywhere.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

SHalester said:


> um, are you sure you wanted to say that? 'cause I think it is quite the opposite. Crap ton of job openings out there....everywhere.


God dude do you like arguing about something you know nothing about. I SAID INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY HAS NO JOBS. Of course you couldn't name me one IT job in las vegas. I'm not buying into your little game because chances are you have no degree and no certificates


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

SHalester said:


> um, are you sure you wanted to say that? 'cause I think it is quite the opposite. Crap ton of job openings out there....everywhere.


If you want to work at Target, walmart,McDonald's then ya there are jobs. Sorry I refuse to work for those places with a degree and tech certs lmao. But you can go enjoy those places, be my guest.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> I SAID INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY HAS NO JOBS.


You might have thought you said it, but it was actually in a different thread that you mentioned it and not this one.

But yeah, I agree with both you and Shalester about the lack and surplus of jobs. Plenty of jobs are out there, but none of them are any better paying than driving for Uber.

Low income jobs are abundant because low income people are on unemployment. But high income jobs are scarce because they never quit their job to go on the dole.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

So if you hate rideshare, why not take one of those jobs that pay $15-$20 per hour while you wait for an IT job?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Sorry I refuse to work for those places with a degree and tech certs lmao. But you can go enjoy those places, be my guest.


barking up wrong tree, dude. Been there, done that....retired from the career.

but, regardless, there are jobs out there above what you mentioned. One just needs to be qualified to apply. Doing RS doesn't really help one be qualified to much of anything beyond driving, right? Hum.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> I SAID INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY HAS NO JOBS


what a load of horse and cow shyte. There are a shit ton of those jobs IF YOU ARE QUALIFIED to apply. Qualified AND have experience. IT support positions in every industry. But one must have the ability and the experience to get hired. 

Now off with you to get qualified.


----------



## Rift (Aug 22, 2021)

I agree everyone should stop driving. Leave it to me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rift said:


> I agree everyone should stop driving. Leave it to me.


it's yours, but not sure how that will work with you being in China? 🤷‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ And isn't Uber gone from China; Didi kicked their arse? Hum.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> it's yours, but not sure how that will work with you being in China? 🤷‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ And isn't Uber gone from China; Didi kicked their arse? Hum.


I think China banned Didi too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I think China banned Didi too.


oh, my bad. didn't google that far before posting. Kinda thought Uber wasn't in China any longer, but didn't know the details.


----------



## Rift (Aug 22, 2021)

SHalester said:


> it's yours, but not sure how that will work with you being in China? 🤷‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ And isn't Uber gone from China; Didi kicked their arse? Hum.


Don't worry about it


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Listen I stopped rideshare after Uber and Lyft refused to give me a protective shield barrier and told me to buy my own if I don't feel safe. I am so tired of this bs. We risk are lives everyday not only interacting with people sick from Covid but also risk being shot, stabbed, dying in a car accident, etc. This isn't right how we are being treated. We have to stand up and demand better pay, freedom to make are own fare, health Benny's, raises, protection. Do you know that if Uber or Lyft finds out you have a gun for protection you are deactivated immediately. They don't care about your safety they care about how they look politically. Your telling me when I am the only driver on the road and I have to travel 7 miles away to pick a passenger up Uber and lyft tells me what little Itty bitty fare I am going to make. This isn't right we should be able to have the freedom to make are own fare. I understand there's no jobs out there and we all have to play the game and support are families but this needs to stop.


The reality is that we are classified as independent contractors so things like shields are to be provided by ourselves as independent contractors. Uber/Lyft does not care if you or me or anyone driving for them is killed. It costs them nothing. Welcome to the darkside of capitalism.

Lyft/Uber's anti-weapon policy is in the TOS we all agreed to when when signed up. What worries you the most: Being deactivated for carrying a weapon or being killed because when you needed a weapon you didn't have one because of a corporation's anti-weapon policy? As far as I am concerned, a concealed weapon doesn't exist until it is revealed. And the only time to reveal it would be when it was needed. The solution seems clear to me.

But you ain't wrong, bro. Things need to change. But I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for it. Organizing sounds great, but herding feral cats ain't easy. Past strikes have proven to be almost completely futile.


----------



## Rift (Aug 22, 2021)

Just stop driving that's all there is to it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rift said:


> Don't worry about it


I won't need to since the latest trock was banned already.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Listen I stopped rideshare after Uber and Lyft refused to give me a protective shield barrier and told me to buy my own if I don't feel safe. I am so tired of this bs. We risk are lives everyday not only interacting with people sick from Covid but also risk being shot, stabbed, dying in a car accident, etc. This isn't right how we are being treated. We have to stand up and demand better pay, freedom to make are own fare, health Benny's, raises, protection. Do you know that if Uber or Lyft finds out you have a gun for protection you are deactivated immediately. They don't care about your safety they care about how they look politically. Your telling me when I am the only driver on the road and I have to travel 7 miles away to pick a passenger up Uber and lyft tells me what little Itty bitty fare I am going to make. This isn't right we should be able to have the freedom to make are own fare. I understand there's no jobs out there and we all have to play the game and support are families but this needs to stop.


Why do you need a protective shield?
You think that shit can block a MICRO TINY TINY virus or bacteria -_-?
Your AC is d blowing the fresh passenger air to you on your face anyways... the vent is in the rear seat lol


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Listen I stopped rideshare after Uber and Lyft refused to give me a protective shield barrier and told me to buy my own if I don't feel safe. I am so tired of this bs. We risk are lives everyday not only interacting with people sick from Covid but also risk being shot, stabbed, dying in a car accident, etc. This isn't right how we are being treated. We have to stand up and demand better pay, freedom to make are own fare, health Benny's, raises, protection. Do you know that if Uber or Lyft finds out you have a gun for protection you are deactivated immediately. They don't care about your safety they care about how they look politically. Your telling me when I am the only driver on the road and I have to travel 7 miles away to pick a passenger up Uber and lyft tells me what little Itty bitty fare I am going to make. This isn't right we should be able to have the freedom to make are own fare. I understand there's no jobs out there and we all have to play the game and support are families but this needs to stop.


Never!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Stickshiftpsycho said:


> Listen I stopped rideshare after Uber and Lyft refused to give me a protective shield barrier and told me to buy my own if I don't feel safe. I am so tired of this bs. We risk are lives everyday not only interacting with people sick from Covid but also risk being shot, stabbed, dying in a car accident, etc. This isn't right how we are being treated. We have to stand up and demand better pay, freedom to make are own fare, health Benny's, raises, protection. Do you know that if Uber or Lyft finds out you have a gun for protection you are deactivated immediately. They don't care about your safety they care about how they look politically. Your telling me when I am the only driver on the road and I have to travel 7 miles away to pick a passenger up Uber and lyft tells me what little Itty bitty fare I am going to make. This isn't right we should be able to have the freedom to make are own fare. I understand there's no jobs out there and we all have to play the game and support are families but this needs to stop.


"There's' no jobs out there". You mean ones in which you get paid $30 hour for having the skills of a 9th grader? Or ones where you show up when you want and sit on your ass doing nothing? Oh WAIT! That's rideshare!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I guess Uber didn't like you. They gave me a free shield for my minivan last May but then again, it's probably because I wasn't driving and they wanted to get me back on the road.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Based on the OP's spelling, I'm guessing he/she might not interview very well for that high paying IT job.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

So when's the strike?


----------

